# Beginning Tai Chi. Need Fitness advice.



## ryandfaris (Oct 14, 2010)

Since I was a little kid I always wanted to be a martial artist like Goku in Dragonball haha. However, I was much too shy of a child to ever goto a martial arts school. The decision to not go is probably my biggest regret. Now, I'm 20 years old and attending college in Chicago. Luckily, my school offers two levels of Tai Chi Chuan! So now I'm little over one month into Tai Chi and it's going very well.

Now then, I'm really really skinny! I want to stay skinny, but I want to replace the fat with really learn muscle. I'm not in horrible shape...but not in good shape either.
So I was wondering, is there anyone who would be willing to recommend a workout plan for beginner that will promote lean muscle, flexibility, and endurance? 

I need to know everything! Like, how much rest time between workouts, how many reps, or minutes, or whatever!
I'm super new to this and haven't done any sort of physical exercise since high school gym class...I rode my bike sometimes for hours at a time over the summer, but thats about it...

Thank you,
Ryan


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 14, 2010)

What style of Taijiquan

And my first thought is you are young and a beginner so focus on Taijiquan for a bit.


----------



## ryandfaris (Oct 14, 2010)

the simplified 37 posture form. I guess I just wanted incorporate a fitness routine regardless.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 15, 2010)

ryandfaris said:


> the simplified 37 posture form. I guess I just wanted incorporate a fitness routine regardless.


 

simplified 37 posture form what? Yang, Wu, Chen, Hao, CMC, Zhaobao, etc.


----------



## yardmeat (Oct 15, 2010)

So you are saying you would like to get stronger and more toned but you don't want to get any bigger?


----------



## yardmeat (Oct 15, 2010)

If you are a beginner, start with bodyweight exercises for about six weeks.  Depending on what you want to do, after that six weeks, you may want to incorporate weights.

Invest in a pull-up bar.  You can get a removable one that mounts on your doorframe for about $30.  You just need a doorway that has moulding.  You probably can't do a pullup yet (no offense meant, hardly anyone who is just starting can do one), but you can work your way up to it.

http://www.healthandfitnessadvice.c...-a-pull-up-when-you-can-not-do-a-pull-up.html

I'd personally suggest doing squats, pushups, and pullups.  Start off doing exercises two or three days a week (your choice, try three but drop to two if you find you are too sore).  Do three sets with no more than a one minute break in between each set.  Do negative pullups (described in the link) for your pullup reps until you are able to a real pullup.

I don't know how many reps to tell you to do for each set because that depends on your current ability, and I have no idea what that is.  If you are just starting out, try 8 reps for the pushups, 15 reps for the squats, and 1-2 negative pullups for your pullup reps.  Adjust up or down if you find this too easy or too difficult.

Your most important exercise is probably going to be the squat.  Weight trainers will tell you that it is the most important exercise, and I personally believe that goes for bodyweight exercises as well.  Nothing gets your muscle growth hormones working faster, and it is also a great fat burner.

You may want to start with chin-ups (plams toward you) instead of pull-ups (palms away)  since those are easier.

It takes serious effort and caloric intake to add bulk, so don't worry about getting too big from working out.  You aren't going to accidentally get huge.

You are one of those lucky people who has managed to stay skinny without really trying.  Strength training isn't going to ruin that for you.

If you start using weights you will, as a general rule, want more reps at a lower weight if you want tone more than bulk.


----------



## ryandfaris (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks a lot! I really appreciate it. You're right about not being able to do pullups...haha. But I can get about 20 push ups and far over 15 squats before i feel any burn.



yardmeat said:


> If you are a beginner, start with bodyweight exercises for about six weeks.  Depending on what you want to do, after that six weeks, you may want to incorporate weights.
> 
> Invest in a pull-up bar.  You can get a removable one that mounts on your doorframe for about $30.  You just need a doorway that has moulding.  You probably can't do a pullup yet (no offense meant, hardly anyone who is just starting can do one), but you can work your way up to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## ryandfaris (Oct 15, 2010)

I guess what I'm really trying to say is i'd like to get toned but take on as little bulk as possible. I'm naturally skinny so it's probably not a big deal. I just personally don't dig the bulk.


yardmeat said:


> So you are saying you would like to get stronger and more toned but you don't want to get any bigger?


----------



## ryandfaris (Oct 15, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> simplified 37 posture form what? Yang, Wu, Chen, Hao, CMC, Zhaobao, etc.



I don't know for sure actually...but I'm fairly certain it's Yang.


----------



## oaktree (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Ryandfaris,

You may want to look at this thread:


> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90865


 
In it I gave links concerning strength and Taijiquan. 

 As a beginner there is alot on your plate in regards to Taijiquan.
I think what could happen as a *possibility* is you become focused on your other goals while your Taiji dimishes and/or when learning you are using more muscle power (Li &#21147 rather than relaxing( Song &#39686 & sinking (Chen &#27785.

As Xue as given advice in the other thread why and how on #10


> Strength training can be a good thing but as far as it applies to Taiji, if learning Taiji is the goal, it can be detrimental in the early stages.
> 
> Once you understand the forms and the connectivity of the muscles in the body then it is a good thing. Before that it is training you to depend on strength and working muscles individually and that is not how Taiji is used nor is it how Taiji should be trained.
> 
> If one insists on doing strength training of any type in the early stages of Taiji I highly recommend one stays with body weight exercises that work multiple muscle groups at the same time.


 
I also think speakiing with your Sifu with your concerns would be a good approach as well. Your Sifu should guide you in the right direction and as a good student you should listen. Also look at the classics such as Yang Cheng Fu 10 essentials 
http://www.itcca.it/peterlim/ycf10pts.htm
Some excellent quotes of Sun Lu Tang:
http://www.egreenway.com/taichichuan/sunquotes1.htm
In fact Egreen has many great resources and I applauded Michael's hard work in organizing it.

Baguazhang songs(sayings)
http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=13926283&blogId=487298138

The Taijiquan classics:
http://www.taiji.net/classics.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tai_chi_classics


----------



## fyn5000 (Oct 23, 2010)

37 postures?  Could be the Ch'eng Man-Ching form.

Since your in the beginning stages of your Taijiquan journey, I agree with Xue that you should focus on understanding the form and the connectivity of the muscles in the body.  Muscular endurance will naturally progress with your Taijiquan training.

Fyn


----------



## ryandfaris (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! It is indeed the Ch'eng Man-Ching form. I've incorporated 3 medium paced runs to my routine and I warm up with Qi Gong. I'm taking it easy.


----------

